# Spied: Audi Q3 Test Mules Hit the Road



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi Q3 moves ever close to production with market availability expected (in Europe at least) by the end of the year. Knowing that car is so soon in the shoot, we've not been surprised over the last few weeks to see disguised test mules out and about testing.

We've just stumbled across a set of shots published by our friends Audiblog.nl that show the car from multiple angles. We're not positive, but it appears the mule is caught in Audi's home town of Ingolstadt. You can't be positive as the backgroudns are a bit nondescript but several appear to be in the OEM supplier roads across from the factory while the full rear shot (one of many after the jump) appears to be on a road we've traversed near MTM headquarters. 

What we know of Q3 is that it will be based on the new MQB modular transverse architecture much like the next-generation A3. Given that, expect quattro versions to make use of a Haldex-style quattro all-wheel drive system. Audi will tap into VAG sister brand SEAT for production, utilizing the group assembly plant in Martorell Spain, which is probably a good idea since nearly every other Audi factory is tapped for volume thanks to high demand for Audi automobiles.

Check out all of the shots on Audiblog.nl after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## archebald23 (Jul 24, 2010)

The first Audi autos were 2612 cc cars, and then later on, it produced more powerful four cylinder 3564 cc, 4680 cc and 5720 cc autos. These Audi vehicles took pride of their exceptional body work, heavy duty auto parts and tough engines too, qualifying them as luxury cars at that time. But more than its great styling, Audi cars and Audi parts are best known for its performance.


----------

